# Auf den Fingern Pfeifen!!!



## B-Rabbit (30. Januar 2003)

HI!!!
wer kann auf den fingern pfeifen ???
ich kanns nich ich mein wem soll ich denn dann ,wie hinterherpfeifen????    
Gibts vielleicht ne seite wo mans lernen kann oder so???
oder gebt ihr hier ne faq ab!!!

Danke an alle!!!
bis dann!!!


----------



## braindad (2. Februar 2003)

sei beruhigt, es gibt noch andere menschen, die diese gabe nicht besitzen (siehe mich *pfpfpfpffffffpfpfpf*). aber ne anleitung wäre echt mal interessant  na, wer bastelt ein tutorial


----------



## B-Rabbit (2. Februar 2003)

ja eben warum nich ich hab sowas änliches ma gesehn!!!
nur nich mit auf den fingern pfeifen!!!!
aber wie willste denn da den mädels hinterher.....!!


----------



## aTa (3. Februar 2003)

auf den fingern pfeifen is schon so ne sache ich konnt es auch ewig net aber dann hab ich eben solang probiert bis es ging wichtig is halt dass man mit den fingern die zunge nach hinten klappt dann braucht ihr noch die richtige stellung der finger und schon klappt das  
ich kenn übrigens auch leute die net mal normal pfeifen können auch sowas solle s geben


----------



## B-Rabbit (3. Februar 2003)

ich weiß danke !!! ich kann auch normal pfeifen nur zeiihmlich leise!!!!
mann muss die zuneg also und den rachen drücken was???


----------



## aTa (3. Februar 2003)

nein also hier n kleiner fingerpfeichworkshop:

am besten ist es wenn man zuerst mit je zwei finger von jeder hand anfängt  später wenn man das dann kann kann man dann auf zwei finger in einer hand umsteigen.

nun aber los

1. vier finger nehmen wie oben beschrieben
2. mund öffnen
3. finger reinstecken
4. mit beiden finger die jeweils links und rechts am mundwinkel anliegen die komplette zunge nach hinten klappen. so weit runter das der bewegliche teil der zunge auf dem rest drauf liegt!!!
5. einfach lospfeifen, is einfach gesagt als getan ihr müsst halt ma die perfekte stellung der finger testen das is bei jedem unterschiedlich.

also ich hoff ich konnt euch allen n bischen weiterhelfen!
viel spass

ata


----------



## braindad (4. Februar 2003)

krass, da kommen ja echt ein paar tönchen  na endlich 

so nicht-normal-pfeifen-könner, kenn ich auch - zu lustig


----------



## aTa (4. Februar 2003)

also dann is ja alles klar  
ja das mit dem gar net pfeifen können is schon krass würd mich ma interessieren woran das liegt.


----------



## Precog (4. Februar 2003)

könnt ihr auch mit der oberlippe vor der unterlippe pfeifen  
dann muss der ton durch die zähne gehen,
und die zunge auf halbmast sein (also weder oben noch unten
berühren... 

cu
victork


----------



## aTa (4. Februar 2003)

:-D das kann ich auch ich kann eigentlich jede art von pfeifen ausser so wie otto rehagel net weil der kann ja mit dem kleinen finger pfeifen aber eines tages kann ich das auch!!


----------



## B-Rabbit (5. Februar 2003)

irgendwie sind wir hie ja schon ei beklopter haufen!!!


----------



## B-Rabbit (5. Februar 2003)

irgendwie sind wir hie ja schon ei beklopter haufen!!!            
also leute einfach weiter posten!!!


----------



## aTa (5. Februar 2003)

da geb ich dir voll und ganz recht!!


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (6. Februar 2003)

*erstick* Also mit deiner Anleitung schaff ichs nicht wirklich einen Ton rauszubringen. Aber mit selber ein bisschen probieren, kommen  ein paar klägliche Laute.


----------



## Markus Schott (12. Februar 2003)

Smilie Krieg oder was ist hier los???  Also ich kann mit allen und jedem Finger pfeifen! auch ziemlich laut! Dannach pfeifen meine Ohren immer so angenehm! Was ich aber überhaupt nicht kann ist ohe Finger!!! *Ohnefingerpfeiftutorialwill*


----------



## aTa (12. Februar 2003)

auch so wie otto rehagel?


----------



## Markus Schott (12. Februar 2003)

jop! mit allen fingern egal wie!!! du musst nur die ganze zeit rumlaufeb und wie ein kranker pfeifen! irgendwann kommts dann!


----------



## pixelpark (12. Februar 2003)

habs leider nur einma in meinem leben hinbekommen so richtig mit den fingern zu pfeifen


----------



## aTa (12. Februar 2003)

hmm das muss ich doch glatt ma testen


----------



## SirNeo (14. Februar 2003)

Ich probiere schon die ganze Zeit aber es passiert nichts, außer das mich alle die das sehen für bekloppt halten


----------



## aTa (14. Februar 2003)

hmm also mitm kleinen finger pfeifen bekomm ich irgendwie net hin ich glaub dazu müsst ich mir den finger brechen weil ich kann den net so hinbiegen das es klappt


----------



## jackassfreak16 (14. Februar 2003)

Mit den Fingern die Zunge nachhinten biegen und kräftig Pusten.

und dann müssen normalerweise einpaar tönchen rauskommen.


----------



## Markus Schott (14. Februar 2003)

Das auf den einzelene Fingern pfeifen ist auch ein bisschen schwerer! ich hab glaub ich 4 Tage gebraucht! Aber es ist am Anfang auf jeden Fall eine feuchte angelegenheit!


----------



## SirNeo (14. Februar 2003)

Endlich! ich habe einen leisen kaum hörbaren aber immer noch als Pfeifen einzuordnenden Ton geschafft.

Nun gehöre ich auch zu den Pfeifen ?!?


----------



## jackassfreak16 (14. Februar 2003)

Gut gemacht du pfeife! 

immer schön weiterüben


----------



## aTa (14. Februar 2003)

naja ich kann ja mit fast allen fingern pfeifen nur mit dem kleinen eben net au man das is so nass und schwer


----------



## deusmac (29. April 2003)

*für die kleineren*

http://www.zzzebra.de/index.asp?themaid=367&titelid=959&suchen=pfeifen

Hab diese Seite gefunden. Ist auf die jüngeren von uns zugeschnitten aber wers gar nicht hinbekommt... Schaffen tu ichs auch noch nicht...


----------



## Valentin- (29. April 2003)

ich kanns auch nicht


----------



## bruderherz (29. April 2003)

ich kanns aber nur mit 4 fingern. 2 pro hand^^ aber ich wills auch ohne finger können


----------



## Carndret (30. April 2003)

Ich kann auch auf den Finger pfeifen egal welche Kombination aber mindestens 2. Mit nur einem muss ich jetzt auch mal üben.
Ohne Finger zu pfeifen ist aber auch nicht schwer, nach ein paar Stunden kann man das. Ich hatte danach wahnsinnige Kopfschmerzen  .
Allerdings gibt's da mehrere Möglichkeiten:
1. zwischen Zunge und Zähnen pfeifen wobei die Lippen sein können wo sie wollen (außer ganz zu). 
Hier gibts aber auch nochmal 3-4 Möglichkeiten: z.b 1mal mit Luft auspusten und 1mal Luft einziehen -> Damit kann man unendlich lange Lieder pfeifen usw... s.u.
und 2. so ähnlich wie es victork meinte. Das gibt einen sehr kurzen und scharfen Pfiff wie es manche Hundehalter können (kann ich aber auch noch nicht so richtig)

aber jetzt zu 1.
1.1
Zunge locker liegen lassen und ein ganz bisschen gegen die unteren Vorderzähne drücken (aber wirklich nur gaaanz wenig). Dann den Mund nur so weit aufmachen, dass ca. 2mm Platz zwischen den Zähnen ist.
Jetzt den Mund entspannen und langsam immer etwas mehr Luft raus lassen (auch mal versuchen normal zu atmen)  (irgenwie lustig das zu beschreiben) 
1.2
Jetzt könnte mann die hinteren Seitenränder der Zunge noch etwas gegen die Backenzähne anheben/drücken (wieder nur ganz leicht) damit kann man  etwas lautere Töne machen (IMHO).
1.3
Die Zunge etwas mehr gegen die unteren Vorderzähne drücken und die Lippen so anspannen wie wenn man sich die vorderen Zähne putzt ->  <- (...oder so ähnlich  )
1.4
man kann auch mal die Lippen beim auspusten hoch und runter bewegen bis man irgendetwas hört.

alles andere kommt, wenn man übt. Dann findet man auch andere Wege - oder sogar Öffnungen  - aus denen man Pfeifftöne rausbekommt.

Auf jedenfall ein spaßiges Thema ;-)

EDIT: Ich geb aber keine Garantie drauf, falls einer dieser niemals-pfeifen-könnenden Leute mein Tut anzweifelt


----------



## phpMars (5. Oktober 2003)

so langsam bekomm ich des hin wie beim zebra aber wirklich lange kann ich damit nicht pfeifen ((

will das so richtig lange könne um bei live-auftritten dene geile schneckchen auf der bühne zupfeifen zu können


----------



## Whizzly (15. Oktober 2003)

packt doch alle erklärungen hier zusammen, und ab zu den tutorials.... vielleicht nen neuen bereich "RL-Tutorials"  
Da kann man dann so sachen wie "wie wasche ich mich, ohne vom pc wegzugehen"  *wahahaha*
krasses Kompendium, leute


----------



## Erpel (15. Oktober 2003)

Die Pfeiferei wäre doch mla ein tolles Thema für die Spezialität von tutorials.de - Ein Videotutorial?

Na, wer macht sich freiwillg zum Affen?


----------



## Tim C. (16. Oktober 2003)

Immer der, der fragt. Ist doch klar.


----------



## GrandMills (29. Mai 2004)

*Danke*

Danke ich kriegs manchmal mit Glück hin!


----------



## kiLLakiLLa (3. Februar 2008)

Hey
Also ich habe mich angemeldet um etwas zu helfen.
Also ich hatte vor ca. 10 Minuten noch eure Antworten und so gelesen , aber ich konnte es noch nicht richtig .Jetzt kann ich schon paar Töne herausbekommen .Also mein Bruder kann das sehr gut aber er erklärt mir das nicht richtig oder ich kann es nicht lernen .Also was wichtig ist nicht zu weit nach hinten klappen die Zunge.Mit den Fingern leicht nach hinten ziehen die Zunge und auf der oberen Spitze der Zunge drauflegen die Finger und versuchen zu pfeifen.Ich hoffe man kann es etwas verstehen.


----------



## Carndret (3. Februar 2008)

ähem... seit Threadanfang sind gute 5 Jahre vergangen! Schön, dass du dich deswegen extra angemeldet hast.
Aber klar, ich find so ein Wiedersehen nach so langer Zeit auch immer sehr schön


----------

